# 2,5 und 3.5 mm elastomer für race face kurbeln



## BommelMaster (13. März 2008)

hallo

habe eine gebrauchte race face atlas kurbel bei der die 2,5 und 3,5mm elastormere nicht dabei sind.

kann man sowas nachkaufen? wo und was kostet es? hab im internet nichts gefunden.
oder hat jemand von euch noch was übrig?


----------



## Jendo (14. März 2008)

normalerweise sollte das jeder Raceface Händler bestellen können.
Oder Du wendest Dich gleich an Bikeaction.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt klärt mich mal auf, für was sind diese Elastomere.
Will mir evtl. ne gebrauchte Atlas kaufen.

Ciao


----------

